# Titanium La Cruz coming soon?



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

http://colonelsbikes.blogspot.com/2009/12/new-2010-salsa-titanium-mariachi-29er.html

"Salsa Cycles sales manager David Gabrys recently stopped by to show off some of their new titanium offerings. David knew in advance that we at Colonel's have a soft spot for titanium bikes and that we couldn't refuse placing an order for some as soon as they are available. There should be three models available to the public as soon as March 2010. The three models will be: Mariachi (29er), Ala Carte (26"hardtail) and La Cruz (cyclocross) . All three are made in America by Lynskey and will retail for around $1700-$1800 (frame). . . "

Salsa talks about the upcoming Mariachi on their site, but nothing about the La Cruz yet: 
http://www.salsacycles.com/amigos/


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Stop teasing us.

My only wish for my La Cruz is that it were titanium.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

i have a titanium chili con crosso. it's great.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*Reinventing their own failed products*

Hasn't Salsa already proved the ultimate unpopularity of material du-jour, disc-only, 135mm spaced "cyclocross" frames? (No offence, *Dajianshan*).


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Hasn't Salsa already proved the ultimate unpopularity of material du-jour, disc-only, 135mm spaced "cyclocross" frames? (No offence, *Dajianshan*).


I guess selling out of them constitutes a failure? I'm not saying it was a race bike, but it was a nice 'do it all' kind of bike. Not everyone can afford (or even wants) a different scalpel for each cut, so products like this really fill in the gaps.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Hasn't Salsa already proved the ultimate unpopularity of material du-jour, disc-only, 135mm spaced "cyclocross" frames? (No offence, *Dajianshan*).



Why pick on other cyclists?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

dankilling said:


> I guess selling out of them constitutes a failure? I'm not saying it was a race bike, but it was a nice 'do it all' kind of bike. Not everyone can afford (or even wants) a different scalpel for each cut, so products like this really fill in the gaps.


Are we both talking about the Las Cruces?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey... who you callin' disc only? I gots canti mounts.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> Hey... who you callin' disc only? I gots canti mounts.


Ah. Sorry about that. (The mistake, not the canti-mounts. Well, maybe the canti-mounts too.)

So it would seem that the Las Cruces begat both the 'Con Crosso and the La Cruz, as narrower, more refined implementations of the on-course and off-pavement bike. I guess that is reasonable.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

The Las Cruces geometry and weight is almost identical to the Chili Con Crosso, but without the radically horizontal TT...and with disc tabs. The La Cruz is slightly more relaxed ST angle and more horizontal HT angle, a lower BB, and a longer wheelbase. The problem with the Las Cruces was that it was a cyclocross race bike with those silly disc tabs as a redundancy on a race bike. I have wished there was a Titanium Las Cruces before.


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

roseyscot said:


> i have a titanium chili con crosso. it's great.


When did they make those?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> I have wished there was a Titanium Las Cruces before.


Enough to buy an overseas-made frame?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

For me it's domestic. I live about 45 min. from the factory that makes the La Cruz.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Are we both talking about the Las Cruces?


Nope - La Cruz.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*don't forget me...*



PeanutButterBreath said:


> Hasn't Salsa already proved the ultimate unpopularity of material du-jour, disc-only, 135mm spaced "cyclocross" frames? (No offence, *Dajianshan*).



I'm a believer


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

cogswell23 said:


> When did they make those?


mine was made in 2008. i called a titanium manufacturer and told them to build me a frame with the identical geometry. pretty easy (not as cheap though).


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> For me it's domestic. I live about 45 min. from the factory that makes the La Cruz.


But the Ti version would be Lynskey built, no?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

That's right. I could have it done for $500. I know a few industry guys who have a factory in China build up custom ti frames for $500. If you send them the geometry and the tube specs they build it up. Not the prettiest welds, but not bad.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Sheesh, can't talk about disc-brake bikes on this forum without the tubular glue-huffing UCI elitists getting their skinsuits all in a bunch! :crazy:


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

So would the silly little redundant disc brake tabs keep somebody from actually winning a race? I didn't think so...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Is that what you did with the Seven?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I always get a kick out of how many folks act all rule-breakin' and punk rock about cyclocross... until it comes to disc brakes and UCI rules.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

lancezneighbor said:


> So would the silly little redundant disc brake tabs keep somebody from actually winning a race? I didn't think so...



Yes. Now why in the world do cyclocross bikes keep coming with bottle holders! ARgggg:mad2: When will manufacturers learn we don't need them for racing!


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

zuuds said:


> Sheesh, can't talk about disc-brake bikes on this forum without the tubular glue-huffing UCI elitists getting their skinsuits all in a bunch! :crazy:


Example in this thread?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Example in this thread?





PeanutButterBreath said:


> Hasn't Salsa already proved the ultimate unpopularity of material du-jour, disc-only, 135mm spaced "cyclocross" frames? (No offence, Dajianshan).



You're the only one with something negative to say in this entire thread. Not only that, your comment doesn't even make sense.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

88 rex said:


> You're the only one with something negative to say in this entire thread. Not only that, your comment doesn't even make sense.


I guess it is my fault that you are whining too, eh?

I'm going to give you and *zuuds* the benefit of the doubt and assume that your combined <300 posts indicate that you are too busy training and racing CX to waste time on the forums. Perhaps you can do me the favor of not freaking out because some stranger posted something that was over your head?


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I guess it is my fault that you are whining too, eh?
> 
> I'm going to give you and *zuuds* the benefit of the doubt and assume that your combined <300 posts indicate that you are too busy training and racing CX to waste time on the forums. Perhaps you can do me the favor of not freaking out because some stranger posted something that was over your head?


Lest anyone question my CX credentials: 

-I placed first in 9 out of the last 5 CX races I entered;

-I have 13 sets of tubular wheels;

-My masseuse once gave Sven Nys a post-ride rubdown including happy ending;

-Once, a bartender handed me a beer that wasn't Chimay, and I immediately smashed it over his head


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I guess it is my fault that you are whining too, eh?
> 
> I'm going to give you and *zuuds* the benefit of the doubt and assume that your combined <300 posts indicate that you are too busy training and racing CX to waste time on the forums. Perhaps you can do me the favor of not freaking out because some stranger posted something that was over your head?


I wasn't going to respond to this because there really isn't a point. And I still don't have a point other than to point out that I now have 1 more post and am on my way to a PhD in RBR.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

lol!


zuuds said:


> -I placed first in 9 out of the last 5 CX races I entered;



but you more than make up for it with this gem!


zuuds said:


> -Once, a bartender handed me a beer that wasn't Chimay, and I immediately smashed it over his head


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> 
> but you more than make up for it with this gem!



Actually, the first one was intentional, it was an adaptation of the old saying that economists have correctly predicted 9 out of the past 5 recessions.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

zuuds said:


> Actually, the first one was intentional, it was an adaptation of the old saying that economists have correctly predicted 9 out of the past 5 recessions.




watch out, you might be accused of being a sandbagger!


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

good to see that even in january peanutbutterbreath can piss off people with uselessly negative comments. keep up the good work peanut, your contributions are always of such value.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Eh! Nobody should be getting mad. I thought this was more light banter. It really doesn't matter anyways. It almost feels friendly.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I personally like peanut butter so it's hard to get mad at the guy.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> Eh! Nobody should be getting mad. I thought this was more light banter. It really doesn't matter anyways. It almost feels friendly.


Exactly. Sheesh. 

Happy braking, everyone!


----------



## vatukoula gold (May 27, 2008)

*What was this thread about?*

Sorry for lurking.

The winning bike at TransIowa last year (not a cyclocross race) if anyone is interested.


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Vrxc5NwjnfwJlmMiLzQ4gg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_baN8BhM8iSE/Sf5Nwm57oJI/AAAAAAAAB1I/ib4bp5TtCOI/s800/IMG_4565.JPG" /></a>


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

*Looks like the Ti bike is UCI-approved. . .*


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

zuuds said:


>



Complete with Rack Mounts....?!?

Not that there's anything wrong with that, my Custom CX frame will get them, just they will be hidden inside.

Just though this was a full on race frame....Love the breeezer Dropouts BTW.

But whatever, i only have 36 posts. i can't know anything, probally blind too.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

At least on the original you could get it any way you wanted it. 

http://www.maxway.com.tw/product.html?mode=new_detail&offset=0&cid=4&id=12


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

vatukoula gold said:


> Sorry for lurking.
> 
> The winning bike at TransIowa last year (not a cyclocross race) if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


i traversed iowa once. the roads were the worst i've experienced in the country (with ohio a close second). the people were super nice though.

i guess if i was going to race across the state i'd prefer not to be on the cracked cement they call pavement.


----------



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

roseyscot said:


> i traversed iowa once. the roads were the worst i've experienced in the country (with ohio a close second). the people were super nice though.
> 
> i guess if i was going to race across the state i'd prefer not to be on the cracked cement they call pavement.


You have never been to Michigan then. I think some of our dirt roads are smoother than the paved roads.


----------



## Slonie (Feb 26, 2007)

These old threads are a lot funnier now that disc brakes are legal for UCI races...


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Slonie said:


> These old threads are a lot funnier now that disc brakes are legal for UCI races...



 


That and Trans Iowa is a gravel/level B road race. FYI.


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

I am thinking about getting this frame. Any thoughts? I'm mostly a gravel type of guy. I suppose there will be some decent carbon disc forks coming out, anyone ever run a disc front and canti rear?


----------



## kdiddy (Feb 15, 2008)

J-No said:


> I am thinking about getting this frame. Any thoughts? I'm mostly a gravel type of guy. I suppose there will be some decent carbon disc forks coming out, anyone ever run a disc front and canti rear?


I'm running a disc front and canti rear - I haven't raced it yet, but can't see the need for a rear disc. Plenty of consistent braking with the BB7 road brake on a 29er TLR bontrager front wheel that airs up tubeless great.


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

Frame weight?


----------

